# Trinity Bay



## bigdogpeter (Mar 15, 2005)

Fished Trinity Bay out of Anuhuac yesterday. As this was the first time to fish any area of the north end of the Galveston Bay complex I was pleasantly surprised to see so much marsh and grass. I also saw a tremendous amount of debris in the water, particularly big trees looming just below the water surface. Did a lot of dodging with the East Cape running at 1800 rpm. Not knowing the lay of this part of the Bay I took it slow and steady. Motored past the end of the Anuhuac Channel and headed north. No sooner had I entered the main part of the Bay I saw a great deal of bait and nervous water. Directly in front I witnessed a huge blow up with bait fish jumping every which way to avoid whatever was under them. So I cast a 4" clear plastic minnow with a chartreuse paddle tail to the middle of the blow up and immediately hooked up with a nice 23" Redfish. I was thinking why haven't I fished this area sooner. Never had this type of success ever in a new location. I then moved following additional fishy looking areas. Jumped on the poling platform and used the push pole to get around. Was in about a foot of water when I used the fly rod with a white and red Seaducer into an area of nervous water and hooked up with a 13" rat red. Caught some immature skipjacks on the fly rod which is always fun as they jump like tarpon and just as game to take line. All in All it was a fun morning and I intend to fish this part of Trinity Bay again soon.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great report. Nothing like a fun day on the water.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Nice report. You running a Lostmen?


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Sweet....sounds like you got up into the â€œPocketâ€ which can be good at times. Fun area to fish when the water is right. Too much freshwater up north coming down the Trinity blows it out. Itâ€™s been good lately, hope this rain goes away and doesnâ€™t blow it out for the fall. Need a couple of weeks of dry weather.....


----------



## Bubblehead_688 (Feb 16, 2018)

bigdogpeter said:


> Fished Trinity Bay out of Anuhuac yesterday. As this was the first time to fish any area of the north end of the Galveston Bay complex I was pleasantly surprised to see so much marsh and grass. I also saw a tremendous amount of debris in the water, particularly big trees looming just below the water surface. Did a lot of dodging with the East Cape running at 1800 rpm. Not knowing the lay of this part of the Bay I took it slow and steady. Motored past the end of the Anuhuac Channel and headed north.


Nice report, BigDog...

I live in Conroe, and usually launch out of Freeport to hit the backside of Christmas Bay and more often than not, offshore... but I've thought a few times of going to Anahuac and hitting the top of Trinity Bay. I've fooled around the Anahuac channel on kayak before, but the only thing I caught was a 4' gator.

I have a 22' Sea Hunt and can't get as skinny as you describe... but is there good enough water in the 3' depth range to where I could have a decent day of it with the right tide ya reckon?


----------



## smithpointangler (Apr 30, 2010)

*Trinity*

Thanks for the heads up on the debris.


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

688_Bubblehead said:


> Nice report, BigDog...
> 
> I have a 22' Sea Hunt and can't get as skinny as you describe... but is there good enough water in the 3' depth range to where I could have a decent day of it with the right tide ya reckon?


Spend a few minutes looking at Google Earth. There is a lot of water you can fish up there in that boat. You will not be able to get close to the north shore line and the marsh near Jacks Pocket as it is too shallow and when the tide drops, you are high and dry. Once you get to the end of the Channel, the wellheads to the west are deep water. There is deep water near the channel on both sides, sometimes fish are East of channel. You can run towards the Spillway and fish that water all over the place out from the shoreline.


----------

